# Oregon doctor who refused to wear mask has license suspended



## Phoenix (Dec 5, 2020)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/o...o-wear-mask-has-license-suspended/ar-BB1bEe4T


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)

good. he should be penalized.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 5, 2020)

Moron


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 5, 2020)

Agreed.  I live in Oregon.  When I went in for my annual visit to my doctor in June he was not wearing a mask nor were any of his staff.  I expressed my concern.  He told me that Covid 19 was no worse than the flu.  He said lots of people die from the flu every year, we just don't hear about it.  He had that look on his face like he knew he knew he was right.  So I did not argue, but I did report him to the local health authority.   That was before masks were mandated here.  I had another visit scheduled, but I canceled it.   I don't know what he's doing now that masks are mandated.  I need a new doctor before my prescriptions run out next June, but now in a rural county that is not easy to find.  I had applied to one office, sent in my information to them in August.  They had me sign a release so they could get my info from this above doctor, but I haven't heard back.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm glad action was taken against this doctor. He and his staff were being downright reckless.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 5, 2020)

He could become guilty of negligent homicide, if someone died because of his actions.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 6, 2020)

I guess they are supposedly trying to fix it or they have fixed it so you can't sue your place of employment if you get covid. I think if they're negligent we should be able to.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Jules (Dec 6, 2020)

Darn, I wish that weren’t so true.


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2020)

What an idiot, I am glad he cannot practice medicine again.
That really grinds my gears.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 7, 2020)

A hefty price to pay for grandstanding.


----------



## Remy (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm usually not the type to gloat when bad things happen to people but even I can make an exception. Brought it all on himself anyway.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 7, 2020)

This pandemic brought to light how many really despicable people there are in the world. A crisis brings out the best in good people and the worst in bad people.


----------

